# OPRAH KFC Coupon



## aziajs (May 6, 2009)

As part of a new segment called Harpo Hookups, Oprah and KFC joined forces to provide free meals to her viewers.  There is a coupon on Oprah.com that you can download for a free meal including two pieces of grilled chicken, two individual sides and a biscuit.  

Free KFC Coupon - Oprah.com

Has anyone downloaded the coupon?  Has anyone run into problem redeeming them?

*ETA: Just so you guys know:*

 Quote:

  Coupon download available from 9 a.m. CDT on May 5, 2009, to 11:59 p.m. CDT on May 6, 2009. Coupon is redeemable at participating KFC locations in the United States from May 5, 2009 to May 19, 2009—excluding Mother's Day, May 10, 2009.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 6, 2009)

I enjoy using coupons! Thanks. I'll have to try & see.
I don't usually eat KFC, cuz I love spicy chicken from Popeye's but I'm willing to try the grilled chicken.
Arby's has Free-bie Wednesdays, not sure if this is just available locally, or nationwide, but today I got a Free FruiTea, I love Passion Fruit Ice Tea! Yum!
Me and my husband went through the drive-thru, ordered some arby's melts and the teas and got them for free! Didn't have to ask, & no coupon required!


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_As part of a new segment called Harpo Hookups, Oprah and KFC joined forces to provide free meals to her viewers.  There is a coupon on Oprah.com that you can download for a free meal including two pieces of grilled chicken, two individual sides and a biscuit.  

Free KFC Coupon - Oprah.com

Has anyone downloaded the coupon?  Has anyone run into problem redeeming them?_

 
Thanks so much for this. You made my day!!!!!!!!

People are twittering about this KFC coupon and there have been some problems. I may try to go tomorrow. I don't want to stand in a long line.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 6, 2009)

awesomeeee i heard this from my boyfriend's parents. we're gonna go get ours now!!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 6, 2009)

SHAZAM! i just printed out 4. thanks for helping out a broke person like myself. And I sure will go to kfc and try to redeem them.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 6, 2009)

I heard shit kicked off in a couple of NYC branches today as mgrs were refusing to hand over the free chicken after a while so people staged sit-ins until they got their chicken LOL

I haven't got round to printing our coupons out yet, will do it later if I remember.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks! I have to try it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 6, 2009)

oh mah lawd! free chicken! It's a dream come true.


That grilled chicken looks kinda gross, but I'm sure that the fact that it's free will make it taste a lot better. 
I'm off to download 10000000 copies.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 6, 2009)

Damn Azia I was there today and spent $25


----------



## aziajs (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Damn Azia I was there today and spent $25_

 
LOL...


----------



## PollyRhythm (May 7, 2009)

We downloaded what we could. The systems were always busy but we've got 3 computers that we printed off of. My sister had to go two three different KFC's because they were so crowded. She said the first one had so many people, they couldn't get into the parking lot and at the other one, two guys looked ready to fight. The third one was found by accident, en route to our cousins place, which didn't have that many people. 

I'm not understanding why there's such a rush to get it today when you have until the 19th to use it? Maybe I don't understand the demand for the kernel?

Oh, and poo on the managers who aren't participating. That's some serious bullshit.


----------



## PollyRhythm (May 7, 2009)

Tish, I feel you. How many times have I missed a promotional giveaway and it was basically staring me right in the face?! My mind = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL.


----------



## Mabelle (May 7, 2009)

aww. not KFC. They're scum.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 7, 2009)

so my hungry starvng ass went to go get my free meal at lunch.......
22 f*cking cars in the drive thru


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PollyRhythm* 

 
_ 
I'm not understanding why there's such a rush to get it today when you have until the 19th to use it? *Maybe I don't understand the demand for the kernel?*
_


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 7, 2009)

Guess KFC doesn't like us Canadians!  The coupon was only good in the US!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 7, 2009)

I went today and they are giving out rainchecks instead because the demand was overwhelming so now they're gonna send rainchecks and you can redeem it later.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_oh mah lawd! free chicken! It's a dream come true.


That grilled chicken looks kinda gross, but I'm sure that the fact that it's free will make it taste a lot better. 
I'm off to download 10000000 copies._

 

The grilled chicken IS gross. It looks shriveled up and wrinkly.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_aww. not KFC. They're scum._

 
And, I was thoroughly pissed and through with them when they got rid of the only thing I ate from them---Crispy Strips. ☻☻☻☻ the Colonel and his Original Recipe!


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_And, I was thoroughly pissed and through with them when they got rid of the only thing I ate from them---Crispy Strips. ☻☻☻☻ the Colonel and his Original Recipe!_

 
hahaha!
i feel ya!
but getting rid of the crispy strips put me on the popeyes chicken strips. i am such a heathen when i go to popeyes. i go through the drive thru and then drive straight into a parking spot to FIRST savor that biscuit and then f*ck up the strips... i always end up finding the crumbs in my bra
i know, triflin


----------



## frocher (May 8, 2009)

Damn.

NPR: Lessons Learned From The Great Free-Chicken Fiasco Of 2009


----------



## TISH1124 (May 8, 2009)

The KFC coupon thing is on the local news here today.....

Side note...I had the grilled breast earlier in the week and it was VERY good IMO ....However Original will always be my fav

dailypress.com - Savvy Shopper


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2009)

I like Oprah and KFC, but Oprah!!!!!! She is always yo yo dieting, you'd think she'd be promoting strawberries or something!   KFC is drenched in fat although it is good.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 8, 2009)

The grilled chicken is not...that is what she is promoting


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The grilled chicken is not...that is what she is promoting_

 
Whew, that is good to know!
Is this(grilled chicken) new? or does my family purposely buy the most unhealthy choice?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 8, 2009)

Yes...maybe 2-3 weeks now here...It tastes very good...At least the breast were nice and moist


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2009)

It's good to have the option!


----------



## misha5150 (May 8, 2009)

I just saw a commercial for El Pollo Loco and they are going to be taking the KFC free grilled chicken 2 piece combo coupon on Mother's Day because they care about mothers on Mothers Day!!  They will give you a 2 piece grilled chicken meal for free with the coupon.


----------



## aziajs (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_I just saw a commercial for El Pollo Loco and they are going to be taking the KFC free grilled chicken 2 piece combo coupon on Mother's Day because they care about mothers on Mothers Day!!  They will give you a 2 piece grilled chicken meal for free with the coupon._

 
I just read about that.  At least they can capitalize on KFC's public relations nightmare.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 9, 2009)

so dissapointed. WFT did they think was going to happen? ppl are more conscious about their spending now more than ever. If a family could go out and eat a meal for free why wouldnt they expect a huge response. KFC is trippin and they should expect a backlash.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 18, 2009)

lol.. i just had to share... i gave one of these coupons to my hubby... he went to have his lunch, but he went to popeys chicken instead of kfc. he realised it then he gave took the coupon out... lol... well they did not care, they took the coupon and gave him the meal... so he got his free meal after all


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_lol.. i just had to share... i gave one of these coupons to my hubby... he went to have his lunch, but he went to popeys chicken instead of kfc. he realised it then he gave took the coupon out... lol... well they did not care, they took the coupon and gave him the meal... so he got his free meal after all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooooh. maybe i should go to popeyes on PURPOSE and give them the coupon..... i'm more of a fan of popeyes than kfc


----------

